# Sikhism & Family



## Prabhjyotsaini (Apr 12, 2006)

There are many aspect to life of a Sikh. Through this thread I would like to discuss the family structure, set up, constitution & various other aspects of the family in Sikhism. 
Please discuss.


----------



## jonnyBravoWarm (Apr 17, 2006)

Sat Sri AKAL

I am not sure what you mean. 
A sikh family structure, set up, constitution & various other aspects of the family in Sikhism would be simply a family who follows sikhism and its concepts.
 Could you kindly elaborate please


----------

